

How are HN points calculated? - Dejen45

Are points given all at once? I assume no points are given for reposting an article previously posted...Anybody know?<p>Are points all vanity anyways?
======
stonemetal
Any points given to a repost are given to a repost, however there is a dup
detector that out and out prevents you from posting duplicates.(though it
doesn't stop people from doing stupid crap like posting the printer friendly
version of an already posted article.) It is nice enough to redirect you to
the already posted article if it detects the repost.

Points have certain powers mostly related to points(you have to have so many
before you can down vote.)

------
fras0132
Figured it out, the arrows are interactive.

this is grassroots baby.

